# Confronting the Chaos by Sean Maloney



## Edward Campbell (27 Sep 2009)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Ottawa Citizen_, is a review of Prof. Sean Maloney’s new book, _Confronting the Chaos_:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Chaos+Afghanistan/2038859/story.html


> Chaos of Afghanistan
> *Canadian historian shines light on Canada's role in battling insurgents*
> 
> By Rebecca Walberg, Canwest News ServiceSeptember 27, 2009
> ...


----------

